# 2015 Cruze Diesel to get Manual Transmission?



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Wtf!!!!! Grrrrr

Jk, I had to buy the auto for the Gf anyway


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Must be a typo - or one of thos bizaro Canadian test market things. Does anyone remember when McDonald's test marketed chicken in Canada? They called it Chicken and Chips in 1981. Then there was the pizza they tested in Canada too about 1992.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I'll believe when I test drive one!


----------



## GeoHawk (Jan 24, 2014)

Well crap!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Don't believe it

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

I am more jealous of the redesigned front end...  I personally like the auto. MT sucks in traffic and such.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Reading closely it appears that GM Canada is now advertising the US EPA results. 



> Cruze Eco takes you even farther with an estimated 5.6 L/100 km highway


5.6 L/100 km is 42 MPG.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

My cruze diesel says 4.2L/100km on the sticker. Which they say is 67mpg imp but when I take 46 (the american mpg) and use a conversion calculator I get like 55 I think....something doesn't add up.


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

obermd said:


> Reading closely it appears that GM Canada is now advertising the US EPA results.
> 
> 
> 
> 5.6 L/100 km is 42 MPG.


I am not too sure if you were just proving there's typo's, but the rating in canada is 4.6 an easy typo. My 2lt has a hwy rating of 5.2.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

money_man said:


> My cruze diesel says 4.2L/100km on the sticker. Which they say is 67mpg imp but when I take 46 (the american mpg) and use a conversion calculator I get like 55 I think....something doesn't add up.





RollinOn18s said:


> I am not too sure if you were just proving there's typo's, but the rating in canada is 4.6 an easy typo. My 2lt has a hwy rating of 5.2.


4.2 L/100 KM is 55 MPG US.

In that same link they gave the CDT's efficiency and I converted it to US MPG - 46.1. Since this page is a blurb for the upcoming 2015 models either Canada has changed their testing methodology to match the EPA's or these numbers were converted from US advertising materials, which show 42 for the ECO MT and 46 for the CDT.

RollinON18s, what are you actually getting? I ask because 5.2 L/100KM is 45.2 MPG US. The 2LT in the US is rated 38 MPG (6.2 L/100KM).

The US EPA changed their testing methodology in 2007 because the driving environment and creature features of cars had changed since the original tests were developed in 1974. Prior to 2007 the US had hugely inflated numbers for fuel economy.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I just found my answer to why the page OP posted shows US EPA numbers for fuel efficiency. It's a nearly direct port of 2015 Cruze Compact Car: Beyond the Everyday Drive | Chevrolet, which is on the US Chevy site.

The footnote showing a manual in the CDT is missing from the US version of this page.


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

I recently went to the Watkins trip and it was almost 400km from my apartment to the glen and because it was over 60 degrees the whole trip with my stock 18 inch rubber. When I pulled in the walmart my DIC was reading was 43.6 with an average speed of around 70mph. I have seen better than that on shorter trips and warmer weather. I use shell v power exclusively


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

For comparison, during the Watkins Glen trip in my CTD, the DIC registered a peak sustained reading of 4.2L/100km metric and 56.3 mpg US and Fuelly gave me 49.7 for the whole 900 km trip, including three less than fuel efficient laps around the track.

I too run Shell V-Power exclusively.


----------



## N519AT (Aug 23, 2012)

When Chevy comes out with a Cruze Diesel equipped with a manual transmission in the US I will be the first one in line. That's the only thing holding me back from getting a diesel Cruze at the moment. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 888 (Jan 14, 2014)

N519AT said:


> When Chevy comes out with a Cruze Diesel equipped with a manual transmission in the US I will be the first one in line. That's the only thing holding me back from getting a diesel Cruze at the moment.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Me too. Since we're both in Ohio, we might be standing next to one another.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> including three less than fuel efficient laps around the track.


 For comparison on those same three laps at Watkins Glen my LS1 GTO used the better part of an 1/8 of a tank.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The best part is if they do make a manual it would cost $1000+ less to get the diesel then.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

N519AT said:


> When Chevy comes out with a Cruze Diesel equipped with a manual transmission in the US I will be the first one in line. That's the only thing holding me back from getting a diesel Cruze at the moment.


Fingers crossed it happens, but there'll be a bit of a scrum to be first in line.
:mob:

_BTW and off topic: _*N519AT* is (or was) a B757-23N wearing ATA livery. Your one-time office address perhaps? Or has the tail number been reassigned?




spacedout said:


> The best part is if they do make a manual it would cost $1000+ less to get the diesel then.


... and maybe even greater savings would be realised if GM/Chevrolet would decide to offer a CTD-MT as a lightly decontented Value version. You know, remove all the nice but unnecessary luxury bits.

Volkswagen at one time offered a bare bones Jetta TDI with a row-your-own gearbox at an inviting price. I believe it t sold quite well in the States.


----------



## N519AT (Aug 23, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> _BTW and off topic: _*N519AT* is (or was) a B757-23N wearing ATA livery. Your one-time office address perhaps? Or has the tail number been reassigned?


I wish! It's the airplane (and the airline) that got me into aviation. First airline/airplane ride was on that magnificent airplane. It's flying in Ethiopia now.

Breaks my heart that they aren't around anymore. I would have loved to work for them.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I wouldn't have cared if they offered a manual in the 2014 CTD. I still would have bought the automatic. I mean...a great diesel car with a bullet proof automatic getting at least 45-50 mpg? Why would you want a manual?


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

Some people, like myself, love to shift. I commute 37 miles each way every day and you couldn't pay me to drive an automatic. People like what they like, and there isn't anything wrong with automatics.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

I have come to use the auto-stick a little. It makes some sense on hilly county roads where you go 40-55 mph most of the time and want to pick "4" and "5" yourself.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

MOTO13 said:


> I wouldn't have cared if they offered a manual in the 2014 CTD. I should have bought the manual I mean...a great diesel car with a manual getting at least 45-50 mpg? Why would you want an auto?


FTFY

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 1877 iris ave (Sep 23, 2011)

YES!!!! Hope I don't have to go to Canada to buy one.


----------



## 1877 iris ave (Sep 23, 2011)

When will chevy start taking orders for 2015?


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

You can order one now just call them up


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello 1877 iris ave,

You can place an order for a 2015 model vehicle anytime. If you'd like assistance locating a dealership in your area, we'd be happy to assist you. Please send us a private message with your zip code if additional assistance is needed!

Andraya R. (assisting Kristen)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## TDFDiesel (Apr 27, 2014)

What's the delivery date on a 2015? We're getting ready to pull the trigger and leaning towards ordering a 2015 as opposed to 2014.


----------



## Turbofan (Apr 18, 2014)

TDFDiesel said:


> What's the delivery date on a 2015? We're getting ready to pull the trigger and leaning towards ordering a 2015 as opposed to 2014.


My understanding is the 2015 start of production is September, so probably late September to early October before you would get it. The 2014 order cut off is in July, but I wouldn't wait that long to order a 2014, as the order could miss the window.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm gonna be pissed if they do, there's two major things I really miss. Manual transmission and automatic climate control, both not available on the 14.


----------



## TDFDiesel (Apr 27, 2014)

MilTownSHO said:


> I'm gonna be pissed if they do, there's two major things I really miss. Manual transmission and automatic climate control, both not available on the 14.


Auto Climate Control might be worth holding out.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

TDFDiesel said:


> Auto Climate Control might be worth holding out.


Might not matter shortly anyhow if I move to Florida. A/C on full blast all day.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hello 1877 iris ave,
> 
> You can place an order for a 2015 model vehicle anytime. If you'd like assistance locating a dealership in your area, we'd be happy to assist you. Please send us a private message with your zip code if additional assistance is needed!
> 
> ...


Hey All,

Once we have a set production date for the 2015 Cruze, we will be sure to let you all know! Sorry. I see Andraya is just as excited as you guys. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> You can place an order for a 2015 model vehicle anytime. If you'd like assistance locating a dealership in your area, we'd be happy to assist you. Please send us a private message with your zip code if additional assistance is needed!
> 
> Andraya R. (assisting Kristen)
> Chevrolet Customer Care





Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Once we have a set production date for the 2015 Cruze, we will be sure to let you all know! Sorry. I see Andraya is just as excited as you guys.
> 
> ...


Hiya Ren-Centerette Patsy G ...

Am I to assume this public post is in response to the PM I sent your way earlier today at 2:05 PM? Sure looks like it. It seems Andraya thought she heard the starter's gun fire and dove head first into the pool leaving all others behind. H'm, now that I think of it, that must be how the phrase 'jumped the gun' originated. In any event it's not to worry because this sort of thing happens to the best of us. :blush:

By the way, yes, you're darn right we're all primed to learn the finer details of the changes model year 2015 Cruze will bring: especially which new exterior and interior colors will be offered _(I'm betting GM color Blue Velvet_ _will come our way)_ and, most importantly whether or not we'll see some power train changes which usher in the next generation of Ecotec motors. The facelift, connectivity options and alterations in some interior bits are already widely known.

Please, please let us know ASAP when we can spec out the 2015 because some of us are on fence about whether or not to purchase a 2014 or 2015.

BTW, meant every word I said about you Chevy Customer Service peeps taking a day off and joining us for the 3rd Annual CruzeTALK pilgrimage to Lordstown. Well worth the short drive from Detroit to Ohio.

Have a great weekend .......


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> Hiya Ren-Centerette Patsy G ...
> 
> Am I to assume this public post is in response to the PM I sent your way earlier today at 2:05 PM? Sure looks like it. It seems Andraya thought she heard the starter's gun fire and dove head first into the pool leaving all others behind. H'm, now that I think of it, that must be how the phrase 'jumped the gun' originated. In any event it's not to worry because this sort of thing happens to the best of us. :blush:
> 
> ...


I highly doubt there will be any power train changes but can always hope there will be. Definitely want to know what new exterior colors, new tech features etc.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> I highly doubt there will be any power train changes but can always hope there will be.


Ditto here, but it would be a strong incentive to wait for a 2015 rather than purchase a new 2014 now. A guy can dream, can't he?



2013Cruze said:


> Definitely want to know what new exterior colors, new tech features etc.


Of course. GM has gone on record saying there will be a refreshed colors palette both inside and outside the car. Fingers crossed it'll all be for the better. I'll go out on a limb here and say we'll see a new and brighter blue as well as a shade of brown, most likely mocha.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> Ditto here, but it would be a strong incentive to wait for a 2015 rather than purchase a new 2014 now. A guy can dream, can't he?
> 
> 
> Of course. GM has gone on record saying there will be a refreshed colors palette both inside and outside the car. Fingers crossed it'll all be for the better. I'll go out on a limb here and say we'll see a new and brighter blue as well as a shade of brown, most likely mocha.


I'm hoping for a new white exterior color, and blue velvet and a much improved MyLink system.

I just wonder what the resale value of the 2015 Cruze will be since this design will only be available for one model year.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> I'm hoping for a new white exterior color, and blue velvet and a much improved MyLink system.


Agree about the colors.

_Summit White_ can cause snow blindness on bright sunny days, but it's a mainstay and doubtless will remain. Now adding a second white, perhaps an off-white like Ford's classic _Wimbeldon White _or a_ Pearl White _like Subaru, Mazda and other Asian manufacturers offer would be a welcome change of pace for the Chevrolet lineup. I believe GM's _White Diamond Tricoat_ is too costly for the Cruze and it's expensive to repair, too. Further, I'd bet money the 2015 Cruze will be available in _Blue Velvet_, perhaps sending _Blue Ray Metallic_ to the bench. And finally, I wouldn't be at all surprised to see one or two other colors changed out as well with _Mocha Bronze Metallic_ possibly added as an available color.

As with any product in the tech world, a device's software, firmware, hardware and user interface can always be improved, debugged and made more elegant and user friendly. So I believe you'll get your MyLink wish.



2013Cruze said:


> I just wonder what the resale value of the 2015 Cruze will be since this design will only be available for one model year.


It's difficult to know from our present vantage point without the benefit of hindsight and historical perspective. To a person who is enchanted by the 2015's new look, it'll be money well spent.

Above said, what's a Unicorn worth? Some will say priceless.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> Regarding colors:
> I'd bet money the 2015 Cruze will be available in _Blue Velvet_, perhaps sending _Blue Ray Metallic_ to the bench. And finally, I wouldn't be at all surprised to see one or two other colors changed out as well with _Mocha Bronze Metallic_ possibly added as an available color.


After a bit more reflection I wish to add Chevrolet exterior colors _Brownstone Metallic_ and _Silver Topaz Metalllic_ to the roster of paints that I believe would appeal to car shoppers and look handsome on the 2015 Cruze.

In my mind's eye I visualize _Brownstone_ trumping _Mocha Bronze_ as the preferred shade of brown, but a person can never be absolutely certain about such things until actually seeing the color on the car illuminated by the bright light of day.


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

It's strange in Europe and other places in the world we already have different tail lights but they are not on the 2015 American cruze , who do gm hold out on you guys so much ?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> After a bit more reflection I wish to add Chevrolet exterior colors _Brownstone Metallic_ and _Silver Topaz Metalllic_ to the roster of paints that I believe would appeal to car shoppers and look handsome on the 2015 Cruze.
> 
> In my mind's eye I visualize _Brownstone_ trumping _Mocha Bronze_ as the preferred shade of brown, but a person can never be absolutely certain about such things until actually seeing the color on the car illuminated by the bright light of day.


Unfortunately probably going to have to wait a few months to find out anymore info about the 2015 Cruze.


----------



## buickanddeere (Sep 3, 2014)

Canada EPA mileage and US EPA mileage tests are different performance parameters.
Also the Canadian gallon is 160 ounces vs the 128 ounce US gallon.


----------



## dinoreal (Mar 9, 2015)

UlyssesSG said:


> *
> 2015 Chevrolet Cruze | Chevrolet Canada*
> 
> Check out Chevrolet Canada's Cruze Microsite and read the fine print, to wit:
> ...


Well dang! If this is true looks like I might be trading mine in for the manual. I want a manual in this car so bad!!! I almost got a manual VW Golf TDI but some guy already had it reserved. 
And I love the new front end of the 2015. I had a 2015 Cruze LT 1.4T as a loaner when my car was in the shop. Loved the new look. I really wanted to return it without the frontend so I could put it on my car. LOL :brave:


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Has anybody in Canada ever seen a manual diesel Cruze?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

diesel said:


> Has anybody in Canada ever seen a manual diesel Cruze?


Nah man. I don't think they exist. They're like a unicorn, people talk about them but nobody has ever seen one in real life. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

not up here


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

turned out too be B.S.:sad010: maybe 2016. this is a question I would like to ask at lordstown.


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

The tooling already exists for a manual transmission CTD wagon 










_nope....nope nope nope. American drivers can't operate a manual. You are lucky we give you the Eco_.


----------

